# How is this for a port macquarie diamond



## ronhalling (Apr 14, 2016)

When people say they have a high yellow Diamond they should have a look at this wild Port Macquarie Diamond my brother did a relocation on yesterday, this one is an absolute cracker and would have made exceptional breeding stock had my brother decided to do the wrong thing. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling

http://www.portnews.com.au/story/3846876/carpet-python-relocation-causes-a-stir/#slide=3


----------



## TeeDee (Apr 14, 2016)

Never seen one so bright in my life,how do you not keep it for breeding!?!? 
BEAUTIFUL SNAKE!!


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 14, 2016)

Ummm, because it's illegal and carries many parasites

A real stunner there Ron


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like a nice big girl Ron. I saw one even brighter than this near Tinonee a couple of weeks ago, very beautiful animals. "Carries many parasites?" Apart from worms and ticks, which are usually not significant health issues unless the snake has other more serious problems, and are easily dealt with, what others does it carry?

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah just mainly worms and ticks, maybe mites? Just trying to explain why poaching Wild herps isn't a good idea.


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 16, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Looks like a nice big girl Ron. I saw one even brighter than this near Tinonee a couple of weeks ago, very beautiful animals. "Carries many parasites?" Apart from worms and ticks, which are usually not significant health issues unless the snake has other more serious problems, and are easily dealt with, what others does it carry?
> 
> Jamie



That's a funny thing Jamie, for some reason the really bright Port Mac Diamonds are usually to be found 15-30 k's from the coast, we get a smattering of brilliant yellows around the Rain Forest joint and in peoples yards close to it (which is why my bro did the release at Harry's as the Diamond was found about 500 mt from there) but on the whole the 1 my bro relocated is about as bright as the run of the mill Yellows get on the Coast, 1 day i will make it 1 of my mini crusades to find out "why is this so" (to quote Prof Julius Sumner Miller). ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Norm (Apr 16, 2016)

Are there more pics Ron? I could only see one close up of the snakes head and from other posts sounds like there's some I haven't seen


----------



## Wally (Apr 16, 2016)

Click the left and right arrows on the photo Norm.


----------



## pythonlover1984 (Apr 16, 2016)

wow that is an beautiful snake, i love the colors; wow is the biggest they grow or do they grow bigger then this??? 
thanks for sharing the photos' with us


----------



## ronhalling (May 4, 2016)

[MENTION=42336]pythonlover1984[/MENTION], they do grow much bigger than the 1 pictured, i personally have seen them up to 3 mt and as thick as my wrist, [MENTION=41820]pythoninfinite[/MENTION] and [MENTION=42298]Norm[/MENTION] will back that claim up, as a matter of fact Jamie (pythoninfinite) was telling us here in the forum about a couple of very big high yellows he seen at Telegraph point NSW which is about 25 Ks from here, that is 1 of the good things about the coast here if you do the miles you will get the smiles herping wise. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

